# Tupolev SB2 in Spain captured by republicans



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 20, 2014)

Captured SB2 notice the Legion Condor machine right hand side.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 21, 2014)

Great stuff! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 21, 2014)

great shots!


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 21, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 1, 2015)

Great pics but it's the Nationalists (Franco/ Facists) that captured these aircraft.


----------



## Андрей (Jul 6, 2021)

Here are more pictures of Spanish SBs in good quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 6, 2021)

Андрей
, please source the pic.


----------

